# Spare a thought...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...for all those people who have been flooded this Christmas, especially those in the NorthWest.

We got flooded out at Christmas 2 years ago, it was a pain just being hit once but pales into insignificance compared to what others are suffering this year.

I dread to think what it must be like to be hit three times with the possibility of more to come.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-35159816

A big thanks also to all the military and emergency services personnel who give up their Christmases to help out when these things come along.

Pete


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

My home town Sowerby Bridge is flooding at the moment as is all the calder valley, The towns from Todmorden down are prone to flooding but I have only seen Sowerby Bridge flood once, I was about 6 at the time. Good to see on Facebook that the locals are rallying round but not much can be done until the water stops rising.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Matchlock, we're in Walsden and there's the worst flooding I've seen here, though we're not personally affected. Daughter, and one of my sons live in Sowerby Bridge and son says he's never before seen flooding there. Hebden looks devastated. I feel so sorry for the shops on Market Street, they keep getting hit, but this seems the worst ever. Hebden Bridge Web shows what it looks like and give a link to donate for those affected in Calderdale. Think that's the only practical thing I can do.

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having been flooded in the past I can tell you that the drying out takes forever. The atmosphere outside is so damp and horrible that nothing will dry. De humidifiers will be hard to come by in the affected area. You just have to wait and wait and wait some more all the time dreading that it will happen again. Awful for all affected. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm sure we will start to see offers of cash and help flood in from around the world and the U.N.
Or maybe that nice Mr Cameron will drawback some of the foreign aid that he has so generously removed from our coffers.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Some time ago there was talk of providing a national pipeline to send water south during droughts. IF there was one, could it reduce the level of flooding by any appreciable amount?

IF there is limited funding, would you rather spend cash on this sort of project or the High Speed Train? Although I am a technophile, I know which would get my support - Gordon

PS My heart goes out to the poor folk and their suffering.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Where is the DEC, if this was happening any where else they would be on TV asking for donations. Fell really sorry for these poor folk.

Dave


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.keighleynews.co.uk/news/...sed__Haworth_pub_premises_severely_damaged__I was working on this pub in our village up until the 23rd Dec obviously not going back after christmas now,we had just finished fitting the new timber windows,one is now gone where the huge hole is.The owner sent me a text this morning thanking all who had been working on the pub and obviously we wont be needed for the foreseeable future,i sent him one back wishing him well ,i feel truly sorry for the man and have offered to help in any way i can.I hope he can rebuild .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

dhutchy said:


> http://www.keighleynews.co.uk/news/...sed__Haworth_pub_premises_severely_damaged__I was working on this pub in our village up until the 23rd Dec obviously not going back after christmas now,we had just finished fitting the new timber windows,one is now gone where the huge hole is.The owner sent me a text this morning thanking all who had been working on the pub and obviously we wont be needed for the foreseeable future,i sent him one back wishing him well ,i feel truly sorry for the man and have offered to help in any way i can.I hope he can rebuild .


 Makes you feel for them. Just hope their insurance covers them and that there is not a get out clause.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This makes interesting reading

https://leave.eu/news/2015-12-29/who-is-to-blame-for-the-misery-look-no-further-than-eu-legislation


----------

